# Gunnison Colorado whiskey flask



## stephengray (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello, I found this bottle at a antique shop for $10.  I believe that I got a good one.  Whiskey flask from Gunnison, Colorado that is embossed Quinn & Hogan / The Turf / Gunnison, Colo.  It is in great condition.  Anybody know how rare it is?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 26, 2009)

The Turf Saloon had a bit of history behind it before this flask was blown. On April 24, 1894 Deputy Sheriff John Myers was called to a disturbance at the Turf Saloon, in Gunnison, and the resultant shootout between himself and two individuals ended in his death by gunfire. The two were subsequently caught and hanged. Myers had only served one month and left behind a wife and one child.


----------

